# Winch strapping



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

May I ask where you guys are getting your strappping for your winches? Or do you have an idea of a good place to grab some?

Also how are you attaching it to the "spool" of the winch? Just getting it started and letting it double over on itself??


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i would go to harbor freight and get a ratchetstrap and just eliminate the ratchet 1/2 , the other end will already have a hook on it and just double it over like you said your only using a couple feet at a time for plowing and the one i have is an easy 10 feet so it would still get ya unstuck if you hook up to another wheeler.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I used the Warn strap that is actually made to lift the plow. It came with the old Warn electric lift actuator. It is Warn part #68191 and includes the "D" ring, it is $21 @ Montana Jacks. Plowed 4 storms so far and no issues. I attached it to the drum with duct tape and wound it up, keeps tight with no problems.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine is an old ratchet strap. Works pretty well so far. I cut the end down far enough to slide through the set screw.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I keep hearing about this "set screw"... there are no set screws on Warn ATV winches...at least not my RT30.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

got a 20 footer from northern tool and cut it in 1/2. duct taped it
to start anstarted wrapping . havent even needed to rewrap it
all winter. dont get a thick one. 2" wide seems to spread the
load nicely--


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, found some on McmasterCarr. Going with 2" wide Ultra Abrasion-Resistant Nylon Core strapping


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought a ratchet strap at a auto parts store that was laying in the "all items $10" bin. Cut it to fit and walla.


----------

